# I love Confederate Sam.



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2008)

[video=youtube;uRyIMqXA_o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRyIMqXA_o8[/video]

I gotta burn my boots. They touched yankee soil.

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## bookslover (Jun 25, 2008)

Ain't Speedway, Indiana in the North? Heh, heh...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 26, 2008)

> I gotta burn my boots. They touched yankee soil.



Priceless line.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Ain't Speedway, Indiana in the North? Heh, heh...



Branching out?


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 26, 2008)




----------

